# Out Side Stove Area



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

I need to know if anyone has had a problem or has still with there outside stove compartment. I keep getting water in there and then mold grows and it is rusting everything. I know it isn't water proof but I am just tired of water getting in there and I have to wipe it down with bleach. Could you tell me what you did if any thing, I did have it looked at (at least I told them about it) when I had it inspected but it is still there. What to do? please help with some ideas. The seal looks good yet but the water sits on the inside and also gets on the top of the compartment in little water droplets. nothing gets inside the TT, it all stays in the compartment. It's more of a nuisance then anything. Thanks advance.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

4campers said:


> I need to know if anyone has had a problem or has still with there outside stove compartment. I keep getting water in there and then mold grows and it is rusting everything. I know it isn't water proof but I am just tired of water getting in there and I have to wipe it down with bleach. Could you tell me what you did if any thing, I did have it looked at (at least I told them about it) when I had it inspected but it is still there. What to do? please help with some ideas. The seal looks good yet but the water sits on the inside and also gets on the top of the compartment in little water droplets. nothing gets inside the TT, it all stays in the compartment. It's more of a nuisance then anything. Thanks advance.


Hi Neil,

We've had the same problem, the water seems to have been coming down the wall, I had checked the outdoor speakers above and they seemed to be caulked properly. This past spring we had the dealer look at it (again) and they said that there has been a problem with the latches leaking......... we'll see if it is fixed for sure this time.

The other thing that I'm being much more careful about is making sure everything is dry when we button up that compartment, including the hoses if we've used the outside sink.

Hope that helps, and I look forward to other replies to see if we can nail this one down one and for all.

Regards
Carl


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I had and still do have that problem to a much smaller degree. I complained and had them replace the seal and it is a lot better. Not as much mold growth in a short period of time as before. When we brought it out of winter storage this year it was very minimal. Just a quick wipe with bleach and it was gone.

Linda


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

I do have every thing dry when I put it away. It just gets that way after a rain like the one we had the other night. It was a good thing I had to go over to it today and I just checked and it was wet. I dried it and we shall see. It was like that this winter also. I will have to call the dealer and talk to them I guess, but I did have it there not to long ago, I think they just over looked it because I really hammered them with things to get done and I Wait there so I don't have to make 4 trips. I will have to get it there for the fridge to be fixed with the recall so I will do that sometime when I don't have the TT out for camping. Thanks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We get the same smelly yucky surprise everytime we open ours...sometimes it's not so bad and other times there's black watery gunk down in that little gully where there should be a drain hole or some kind of ventilation.

I seem to recall that others here have drilled a couple of small holes where the water collects to allow it to drain...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Used to have a photo of it but can't find it. Our dealer had filed a couple of notches in the bottom lip of the opening frame to let out the water.

Mike


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I dont have the leakage problem in there. Maybe if you could find a spot to put a can of those moisture absorbing crystals, it would help, I think its called Damp-rid or something like that. I put a large one in bathroom and one in kitchen over the summer months when not in use. It gets real humid down here in summer and those things do work pretty good for me. --Mike


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Zymurgist said:


> We've had the same problem, the water seems to have been coming down the wall, I had checked the outdoor speakers above and they seemed to be caulked properly. This past spring we had the dealer look at it (again) and they said that there has been a problem with the latches leaking......... we'll see if it is fixed for sure this time.


Maybe it _is_ your outdoor speakers. When Keystone first put these on the '07 Outbacks, Crawfish posted that his leaked. He had to take off the cover to see where the problem was. Check out post #4 in THIS link to Crawfish's original thread on the subject.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Just bought a 32 bhdsle 4 weeks ago. Do you know if keystone has fixed the leaking outside speakers.


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

Our outdoor stove compartment let moisture in when we first picked it up. Since then I keep it locked when not in use. In the 3 months since we have been keeping it locked, no mosture has gotten in. To turn the lock I have to push on the door just a little bit. I guess that little extra is all the help the seal needed to keep things dry.

Mostly the only thing we use it for is the extension and shower nozzle I added to the water line to act as our outdoor shower for the kids and the dogs. The stove is a really cool feature and I'm glad we have it, I just have never gotten around to hooking up the propane to it yet.

To date, no leakage issues on the outdoor speakers on our 08'.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Two things are likely.

Lock tension - The lock bars should be tight enough that you have to use two hands to close them. You should have to compress the seal by pushing the door in to be able to turn the lock.

sealing or lack of it - Open the compartment and remove all locks and the stove (4 screws) and put silicone around the locks and screws when you put it all back together


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Two things are likely.
> 
> Lock tension - The lock bars should be tight enough that you have to use two hands to close them. You should have to compress the seal by pushing the door in to be able to turn the lock.
> 
> sealing or lack of it - Open the compartment and remove all locks and the stove (4 screws) and put silicone around the locks and screws when you put it all back together










*Agreed, *

Had the water seeping in issue with ours









After tweaking the lock's the compartment stayed dry









Ed


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have started keeping a bag of the moisture absorber (It's probably 4" in dia and 6" long) in the sink when I lpack up the outdoor kitchen (another one sits in the outside storage compartment and another in the indoor sink). It won't help big leaks but keeps things dry if it is a little damp when packed up. The bag "recharges" when baked at 250 deg for 4 hours. No problems since I added that.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Our service tech tighted all the latches and the lock on ours after we saw the water. We, too, have to push it in just a bit to get it to latch. Works like a charm, no moisture.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

You have an '08 Outback, which means it is probably still under warranty. You can try to fix it yourself, by taking some of the expert advice given in the posts above . . . but I'd take it back to the dealer to fix (unless the dealer is so far away that the trip would be cost prohibitive - like more than two miles away, these days!).

And if you have any other issues, make a list and have them correct everything in the same trip. You could also call the dealer and ask for an appointment a little closer to the 1-year anniversary date of purchase (just before the warranty expires) and there may be a couple more things for them to tweak.

Just a couple thoughts.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

One other issue to be aware of. On the newer units with the water valves in the compartment, they can leak and there is no way for the water to get out. If you drill a couple of 2 inch holes in the top of the compartment the moisture will evaporate into the trailer which is easier to ventilate then the compartment.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks all for the answers. I am going out this weekend and will have to work on it and then if not happy I am going to call the dealer. I can't say any thing bad about them they have helped me a lot and are very good to work with. I will try first and then to them.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I have started keeping a bag of the moisture absorber (It's probably 4" in dia and 6" long) in the sink when I lpack up the outdoor kitchen.


We do exactly the same thing. It has eliminated the mold problem when closing the outside kitchen wet. At first we thought we had a leak, but soon realized that this compartment seals so well that it will retain moisture from the faucet forever.

Ed


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

The problem I have had in the past is when I wash the stove. Water always seems to settle back in the sealed encloser and has to be hand wiped to dry it up, it sure makes a mess. I alway wonder why they simply did not install a drain in the bottom of the enclosure and pipe it under the tt. They could even install a 3/4 inch drain like they use in swamp coolers quick and simple and the parts already exist. Sure would be nice when you rinse off the stove. Kirk


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

no issues on our 32BHDS. i dry things really well and it has a tight seal when closed up. i have not noticed any water in there after a rain. i do like the idea of drilling the holes for better ventalation though. i just might do that.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yep same problem here. Factory seal was completely smooshed.

I put some door seal foam stuff around there and that help greatly for about 1/2 a season - until that became smooshed too. I have to do that again now as the smell and look is getting disgusting again.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't have that problem (yet). I do remember seeing a post about the outside storage doors leaking, and someone put some small gutters over the top of the doors. I may be crazy, but somehting makes me think it was Claifornia Jim. I'm probably wrong on that, but it seemed like a good solution for the storage area leak problems. I think that the doors are the same aren't they? Something like this might do the trick:

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...82&src=SRQB


----------

